# Radeon mobility 9600



## barbapapa (21. September 2004)

Hab da ein Problem mit meinem Schlepptop.
Auf dem hab ich SuSE 9.1 Prof. installiert und bekomme keine
3D Unterstützung zum laufen.
Grafikkarte Radeon Mobility 9600
Außerdem: Wie bekomm ich meine eigentliche Auflösung von
1024x800 ins System?

Für Eure Hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar.

Barbapapa
__


----------



## RedWing (21. September 2004)

Schau bitte hier.

Dort findest du auch das nötige Howto zur Installation in Form eines README Text Files.

Falls die 3D Beschleunigung danach immer noch nicht funktionieren sollte,
kannst du das Programm fglrxconfig oder so ähnlich verwenden was mit dem Treiber installiert wurde um deine Grafikkarte zu konfigurieren.

Irgendwiue check ich das nicht das Radeon es immer noch nicht auf die Reihe bringt 
anständige Linux Treiber für Ihre Grafikkarten zu entwickeln, bei NVidia is das 
komischerweise kein Problem.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Skinner (21. September 2004)

Gernel kann ich dir die Seite empfehlen: http://www.linux-laptop.net/


----------



## Bigbutcher (9. Oktober 2004)

Hiho

ich hab das gleiche Problem mit meiner Radeon 9800 Pro
ich bin der Anleitung Schritt für Schritt gefolgt, aber immer wenn ich zum Punkt:

# KERNEL_SOURCE=/usr/src/linux make modules 

komme, erscheint diese Fehlermeldung:

make -C /usr/src/linux modules SUBDIRS=/usr/src/kernel-modules/fglrx
make: *** /usr/src/linux: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.  Schluss.
make: *** [modules] Fehler 2

Wenn ich bei diesem Belfehl am Ende nur Linux stehen habe mekkert der rum, dass der Pfad nicht existiert, also hab ich in dem Ordner nachgeschaut und gesehen dass es wohl einen Ordner Linux-2.6.5-7.108 gibt (im /usr/src/ Ordner), also hab ich den mal angegeben. Das ist das Ergebnis:

make -C /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-7.108 modules SUBDIRS=/usr/src/kernel-modules/fglrx
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-7.108'
make[1]: *** Keine Regel, um »modules« zu erstellen.  Schluss.
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-7.108'
make: *** [modules] Fehler 2

Was hab ich falsch gemacht, oder nicht gemacht?
Bitte helft einen Windows-Umsteiger   

MfG

BB

PS
Ich benutze auch SUSE 9.1 Pro (FTP Installation) und hab das YOU einmal komplett durchlaufen lassen.


----------

